# Help zeroing in on this log



## Andrew T (Jan 26, 2022)

Evening, all,

Recently saw an ad on Craigslist for a couple trees that were taken down in an empty lot nearby in Boston and which were up for grabs. Went by and IDed most of the woods as ash of some type (I think; in any case, not looking like what I wanted), but then there were a couple logs of this thing. The dark heartwood got my heart aflutter thinking it was walnut, but it was just greyed from exposure. But still, I was curious.

Came back today with a book on bark identification and scraped away some of the end grain with a chisel, but still I'm at a loss (so much for book learning). I feel I've narrowed it down to a type of red oak or an elm, but more specific than that I can't tell. Any ideas from those more in the know?

Photo 1: log is about 6-8' long, guessing around 10" in diameter. Can't guess weight or density because it's currently frozen to the ground.
P2: lowest part of the log, one ridge of bark sliced open showing for variation, but I hesitate to say they're clearly defined layers of color
P3: best photo I could get off the endgrain with my frigid hands
OR: endgrain again, but natural lighting for color fidelity. Apologies for the roughness of my chiselwork exposing the grain


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 26, 2022)

Some follow-up:

- I can get better photos tomorrow, I just need to let my hands warm up first.
- I don't know where on the tree this section came from, but there is one log that is just a bit larger and seems close to the size of the stump, so I'd say this is from relatively close to the ground.
- The bark on that larger/lower trunk section was not significantly different from that pictured.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jan 26, 2022)

Bark looks like a Hickory. Endgrain pic could be a hickory... Bitternut maybe? Any pics of the entire end?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonkou (Jan 26, 2022)

Go get them before Sat Andy, they’re not the common forest stuff and they’ll soon be buried til spring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 26, 2022)

And be sure and grab the piece with the crotch. It should have a decent feather in it too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 27, 2022)

Elm, English, Siberian, and Chinese are my thoughts. Should be some leaves laying about and maybe a few twigs with buds.

Kyle, I can see where you were thinking Bitternut...


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 27, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Bark looks like a Hickory. Endgrain pic could be a hickory... Bitternut maybe? Any pics of the entire end?


Here are those extra photos, this time with actual sunlight! (I've included both ends of the log I showed before, as well as its larger partner log if it helps.)


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 27, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Elm, English, Siberian, and Chinese are my thoughts. Should be some leaves laying about and maybe a few twigs with buds.
> 
> Kyle, I can see where you were thinking Bitternut...


The issue I have with extra evidence is the wood I'm liking is with branches and leaves from at least 2 other trees, dragged from their stumps for ease of access, and there are at least 7 stumps that show signs of recent cutting (at recent as these logs look). Parsing out which branch goes with which tree is beyond the amount of attention I can give this in these temperatures. But thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 27, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> Go get them before Sat Andy, they’re not the common forest stuff and they’ll soon be buried til spring.


Bah, it's only 8-16" of snow we're supposed to be getting down here Saturday, I'm sure it'll be fine to wait...


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jan 27, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Elm, English, Siberian, and Chinese are my thoughts. Should be some leaves laying about and maybe a few twigs with buds.
> 
> Kyle, I can see where you were thinking Bitternut...


I was vacillating between the Bitternut and Elm but the end grain didn't seem to have the strong characteristic wavy parenchyma I associate with Elm, or at least the American Elms. I'm not nearly as familiar with the imports from abroad as you are. 

Given the added image of the full end, the dark heartwood would be too large in ratio to the sapwood for Hickory.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 28, 2022)

Went back today, and can confirm these are definitely some sort of elm from the signs of Dutch elm disease I found under their bark. Unfortunately, though, they'll be waiting till the spring - they were far too frozen to the ground for my meager tools and body weight to dislodge. I did find some 4-5" limbs I'll be able to play with in the meantime. Thanks again for the expertise, gents.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

